# USA NW2 Light Problem



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I run indoor with track power...

Aristo Ultimas, with PWC (you can't turn it off)

I have other USA Locos... a GP38 and a GP9...

I run LGB stuff also... and Aristo... no lighting problems...

but... the lights on my NW2 Only come on at very high speed...
Way faster than I would run an NW2 ever....

I have no issues with any other locos and lighting at all...

any ideas...

Philip


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Change the lighting system. The NW2 uses high voltaqe light bulbs. I run the lights in my NW-2 directly off of the 14.4 volt battery system. 

You can either use low voltage lamps with a voltage limiter so that you don't burn them out or LED's.


----------



## Phil12string (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a USA New Haven S4 with factory constant intensity lighting that would not function properly with Aristo PWC. Same problem as you described, along with no directional lighting-both bulbs lit no mater direction of travel. I even got an RMA from USA as I thought it was a warranty problem. Malden sent it back saying it tested out fine, and that the PWC system was at fault. I changed power supplies, and presto, no more problems. I have three NH GP-9's, a 44 tonner, and a NH NW-2 with the older incandescent lights and had no problems using PWC, If your NW-2 is of a newer vintage, USA may have upgraded the lights to the system in the S4, which is far superior, IMHO. I'll have to try my PA's with PWC and see how that goes. It's a shame PWC apparently causes so many problems with sound systems and lighting, as it worked well with the older generation equipment, especially smoke units and bulb lighting. You really have to ramp up a "clean" power supply to get all the older lights running..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) which Aristo calls PWC does great on just a simple light bulb. 

It can wreak havoc with voltage regulators, and of course anything with a microprocessor. "CAN" not "always". 

In my experience with USAT, (NW2, S4, 44 tonner, PA, F3, GP7/9, GP38 old, GP38 new, which are all at my house now) there are many different voltages and different ways of producing those voltages, as well as different systems in the old and new versions of a loco. 

So, again in my experience, the electrics of a new USAT loco is always an adventure! 

Since I run DCC, I have rewired in the past by measuring the voltages and currents to each light and then producing the proper dropping resistor (since I have constant track voltage). 

It's fun that I could really do without. On consolation is the new QSI USAT board, but that's a different subject. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I would assume mine is an older version as it is an L&N NW2 and USA doesn't list it on their site anymore...

I'm kinda miffed at it, as this is the only loco I have that does not work with my setup...

Its a damn light.... how hard could it be...

Why do my other USA locos work fine...

Oh well... I'll look into it later I guess...

for now I get no headlight unless I am running 90mph....


Philip


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The other locomotives probably have lower voltage lights and some sort of regulator to control them.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

well... I pulled out an old LGB power pack today...

And sure enough the lights work fine with the LGB pack...

Which sucks... 'cause it doesn't put out enough power for most of my other Locos...
Or to run double headed...

So... I have to find some kind of fix for the light issue...


Philip


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are using ultimas what are you using to control them???? if you have a TE there is a analog switch you can switch to and problem solved ....NO...
Nick..


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

no TE... I run them throught the Aristo controler straight track power...

No way to turn off the PWC... which sucks...

Is there another controller I can use with the Ultimas?

I have no $$$ to replace everything...

Philip


----------

